# Importing Wine for personal consumption



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

Is it possible to import Wine into Dubai for personal consumption. I know there are rules about purchasing alcohol but wondered if this was possible. 

Thks


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Unfortunately no. If you go to any of the international wine suppliers you will see it's not allowed.

Unless you fancy some bootlegging...


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Toon said:


> Unfortunately no. If you go to any of the international wine suppliers you will see it's not allowed.
> 
> Unless you fancy some bootlegging...


Thanks for the reply - i guess we will have to make do with what we can buy locally.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

ianthy said:


> Thanks for the reply - i guess we will have to make do with what we can buy locally.


Weirdly enough there are plenty of decent wines (and esp whiskies) available locally. Best bet is Barracuda up Emirates Road, about an hour from Downtown Dubai. You don't pay the 30% tax there.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

no need to import wine because you can check out the available wine here in dubai . i guess youll be amazed of the many kinds of wine available.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Cellar in RAK has the best selection of wines and unlike the Barracuda their wine doesn't sit for days in containers at Jebel Ali. Many F&B managers source from there.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> The Cellar in RAK has the best selection of wines and unlike the Barracuda their wine doesn't sit for days in containers at Jebel Ali. Many F&B managers source from there.


Where might one find this place?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Toon said:


> Weirdly enough there are plenty of decent wines (and esp whiskies) available locally. Best bet is Barracuda up Emirates Road, about an hour from Downtown Dubai. You don't pay the 30% tax there.


Is a license needed here?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Is a license needed here?


NO mate


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Engineer said:


> NO mate


Thanks!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Thanks!


Just waiting for the doom and gloom posters that will remind you that officially its illegal to buy drink, hoard it, look at it,smell it, carress it or bathe in booze without a license. Yep we know, but to physically put booze in your trolley, walk to the cashier, hand over some nice crisp dhs notes and walk out to your car, no you dont need a license at the Cellar, Barracuda or Pearl hotel in UAQ. After that your on your own.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

my friend got caught last new year he was on the way home from Ajman where he purchased some booze for a party. there was this checkpoint. he was caught with the booze and landed in jail for almost three months and was deported after.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Enzoo said:


> my friend got caught last new year he was on the way home from Ajman where he purchased some booze for a party. there was this checkpoint. he was caught with the booze and landed in jail for almost three months and was deported after.


Ouch, Filippino friend?


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 
To stay legal how do you get a licence if you do not have a job but can prove income?

thks


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Ouch, Filippino friend?




yes sir. was a very good friend of mine. he told me thirtieth of december that he wont go get booze on new year but he went anyway, maybe he changed his mind.rumors were also that somebody tipped of the police.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Enzoo said:


> yes sir. was a very good friend of mine. he told me thirtieth of december that he wont go get booze on new year but he went anyway, maybe he changed his mind.rumors were also that somebody tipped of the police.


I asume it wasn't one or two bottles either?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> To stay legal how do you get a licence if you do not have a job but can prove income?


Not sure about that one sorry!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> I asume it wasn't one or two bottles either?


Who only buys one or two? ;-)


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I asume it wasn't one or two bottles either?



i think he was caught with more or less 5 bottles of wine and 3 cases of beer. and he forgot to bring his license with him on that trip. sorry day for my friend it cost him about 35 thousand dirhams poorer.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Confused

If he had a license but just neglected to carry it would he not be covered? Was this in Dubai, Sharjah or Ajman?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Where might one find this place?


Head to RAK, the big roundabout at the end of Emirates road (big billboard for RAK freezone) turn left. Go down that road, for 10 mins or so and is on your right.

"We're easy to find
Near Al Hamra Fort Hotel & next to Al Hamra Golf Club. Al Hamra Cellar is 7km from the
Emirates Road roundabout.
Tel: 07 244 7403 "


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Confused
> 
> If he had a license but just neglected to carry it would he not be covered? Was this in Dubai, Sharjah or Ajman?


He may have had more than his monthly allowance on him which, please correct me if im wrong, is illegal.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The Cellar in RAK has the best selection of wines and unlike the Barracuda their wine doesn't sit for days in containers at Jebel Ali. Many F&B managers source from there.


Is it in Dubai? Do you have to drive through anywhere you are not allowed to have alcohol (like Sharjah!)? Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> Is it in Dubai?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Yes, yes it is.


Sorry, that should have said Where is it in Dubai!! Obviously its in Dubai.....


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> Sorry, that should have said Where is it in Dubai!! Obviously its in Dubai.....


none of them are in Dubai, Cellar is in RAK and both Barracuda and Pearl hotel are both in UAQ. You will always have to come back through Sharjah, unless you already live in RAK or UAQ which would then be a bit pointless. 

If im feeling brave i come directly through Sharjah but i always come back around 6pm on a friday and the trafic is a nightmare, if you take the bypass road its always dead quiet just keep within the speed limit and you will be fine.

I have started using the pearl hotel in UAQ, its the little sister of barracuda with pretty much the same selection. Always very quiet and you can be in and out in 10 mins, its a little closer than barracuda to Duba as well.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Laowei said:


> none of them are in Dubai, Cellar is in RAK and both Barracuda and Pearl hotel are both in UAQ. You will always have to come back through Sharjah, unless you already live in RAK or UAQ which would then be a bit pointless.
> 
> If im feeling brave i come directly through Sharjah but i always come back around 6pm on a friday and the trafic is a nightmare, if you take the bypass road its always dead quiet just keep within the speed limit and you will be fine.
> 
> I have started using the pearl hotel in UAQ, its the little sister of barracuda with pretty much the same selection. Always very quiet and you can be in and out in 10 mins, its a little closer than barracuda to Duba as well.


thank you


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Confused
> 
> If he had a license but just neglected to carry it would he not be covered? Was this in Dubai, Sharjah or Ajman?



his license has already expired sir.this happened in ajman when he was on his way to dubai. there was a checkpoint.


----------

